# smbclient - Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL



## pieside (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi,

I'm trying to reach a Windows server which is called 'TERRITOIRE' and located on local network. In order to do that, I'm using this command `smbclient //Territoire/Commun -U admin` and I'm entering the admin password. 

After that, I'm getting the following error 
	
	



```
Connection to TERRITOIRE failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
```
. Any help or suggestion would be really appreciated.


----------



## dalecosp (Nov 22, 2013)

It has been a while since I used Samba, but there should be a log on one machine, or both?


----------



## pieside (Nov 27, 2013)

*NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL [SOLVED]*

I've used the IP adress instead of the name and it works now.


----------



## fonz (Nov 27, 2013)

In that case either the client or the server may have resolving issues (DNS) you might want to look into. Just a thought.


----------

